# Dateien Auflisten



## VdA (6. Dez 2006)

Moin Leute!
Ich hab mir bei funpic Webspace besorgt und will da ein Applet draufpacken was mir alle dateien auflistet die ich
da draufhabe, damit man sie auswählen und runterladen kann.
Es handelt sich dabei um Fonts die auch schon sofort in den Ordner C:/windows/Fonts reingepackt werden sollen
weiß jemand wie das auflisten geht? Mir ist nur bkannt wie ich das mit einem Normalen Programm mache ???:L


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2006)

Also mit irgendeinem gratis/billig Webspace gar nicht. 
FTP zum Beispiel würde funktionieren, dann musst du allerdings die Zugangsdaten direkt im Applet hinterlegen (oder vom Benutzer eingeben lassen), und das Applet muss in jedem Fall signiert werden.


----------



## VdA (6. Dez 2006)

hab nen Ftp zugang nur wie verbinde ich mein applet damit?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2006)

Mit einer Bibliothek, zB:
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/net/index.html
Wenn das allerdings ein FTP-Account mit Schreibrecht ist, würde ich mir sehr gut überlegen ob ich die Zugangsdaten veröffentlichen will  :wink:


----------

